# I am so angry!



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't go into detail but the city of Philadelphia sucks when it comes to caring for neglected and abused children.

The only thing I can say is within hours of dealing with the foster care system...a case worker tried to threaten me.  WITHIN HOURS!!!!

I got a child...seems like a great kid... had a need I wanted to take care of tommorow...nothing complicated...and I had a caseworker BITE MY HEAD OFF :evil: 

I was just rying to be diligent...not a pest...it was basically medically related for the kid NOT ME...and basically I was told to "sit on it and wait till they get to me"...I wasn't rude or demanding just  :shock: shocked at how I was talked too.

good gravy.....


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think that's a problem exclusive to Philly.  A few years ago a social worker failed to remove a child in a nearby town and it froze to death.  His mom was nuts and social services had been called but no one ever explained why the child was never removed.  

Sad and disgusting. 

Sorry you tried to help and got the cold shoulder.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hear you! Child services suck. It's time they stop having 4 hour long meetings every day, sitting behind a desk and start thinking en doing something. 
Also, if they fail to protect a child (child ends up in hospital or in a trash bag down the river) in a know abusive situation; their guardian should be held responsible personally.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

My sister is a social worker in Foster care/Adoption. Previously, she worked in Protective Services. You would not believe that horrors that she has witnessed and had to deal with. Let's leave it at she is very comfortable testifying in a courtroom. 

Her exhusband told me that it would take hours each night for her to decompress. Social workers are often burdened with heavy caseloads, frequently fight redtape and work within strictly set guidelines.

Sorry that you had such a problem Philllysoaps. I wish my sister lived down your way. As in any profession, there are good and bad employees. My sister has been a social worker for over 25 years and I know is one of the good ones.

Hope your issue gets solved soon.   

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sure there are good and caring people in the system; over here in my experience just one in 20  :wink: And hooray for that 1!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

Unfotunately, sometimes it can take only  one bad apple  to mess up a child's life.   

I like to believe they are the minority. Glad you had a good apple!!

Jude


----------



## carebear (Jul 31, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Her exhusband told me that it would take hours each night for her to decompress. Social workers are often burdened with heavy caseloads, frequently fight redtape and work within strictly set guidelines.


Yep.
the caseworker is probably more frustrated and exhausted as you, Philly.  I cannot imagine the emotional burden of working like that and not being able to just DO what needs to be done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

well I'm glad today is a late day, letting kiddo sleep in...then what I'm going to do instead of being hyped up like I have a new baby...I'll just set one goal per day...

-today...buy socks and underwear

-tommorow, send email requesting medical instructions, if situation worsens

do just one thing a day...live and let kid breathe....a good friend is planning a cookout Saturday at my house and bringing his daughter and grandson...so it can be a lil meet and greet type family gathering...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Sad to say , it is the same in Canada . Years back we lived beside a family that had foster children . They got one little guy who was a total handful (2 yrs old). They used to tie him to the clothesline and leave him outside by himself . OMG  I called child services more than once so did other neighbors , they never ever removed that child .
 It makes me physically sick that the abuse of children is not like a 911 call . Instant action .When action is taken , sometimes to late and everyone flies into an outrage and when that dies down , nothing is ever done to correct the problem and so it goes on and on .

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 1, 2009)

It's a worldwide problem.Sadly our govts don't place a very high value on protecting children. Our system here is woefully underfunded,so the caseworkers aren't able to do what they should be.Fancy having to prioritise child abuse cases.  :cry:


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've seen way to much **** from child services employees... Anywhere from pedofelia and theft to phisical abuse and being drunk under work time...
Kids are the future and should be protected by their caregivers.


----------



## odenflagship (Aug 1, 2009)

*well my opinion is*

Hope this doesn't anger anyone but I feel that it's actually pretty sad that we have to rely on the government to raise children for us and that people can't take care of their own stuff and even if they can't that people don't have families that can step in and take the child from the crazed mother/father. My neighbor could probably use some parenting classes. I constantly hear him using profanity around the kids and even towards the kids. A few weeks ago his car was about to be repossessed and he was threatening physical harm and eluding to the possession of and use of a firearm on the tow truck guy.

I think it's commendable though that there are foster mom's out there who are willing to help out and take care of a stranger's child.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: well my opinion is*



			
				odenflagship said:
			
		

> Hope this doesn't anger anyone but I feel that it's actually pretty sad that we have to rely on the government to raise children for us and that people can't take care of their own stuff and even if they can't that people don't have families that can step in and take the child from the crazed mother/father. My neighbor could probably use some parenting classes. I constantly hear him using profanity around the kids and even towards the kids. A few weeks ago his car was about to be repossessed and he was threatening physical harm and eluding to the possession of and use of a firearm on the tow truck guy.
> 
> I think it's commendable though that there are foster mom's out there who are willing to help out and take care of a stranger's child.




hmmm,well,people _did_ use to 'take care of their own stuff'.Catholic church did a _great_ job. And no-one spoke of child abuse,incest,-it just didn't happen. It would be nice if the world were perfect,everyone was responsible,& children lived idyllic lives. Unfortunately thats not the case.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's right. 
Can you really blame people for being stupid, having mental or drug problems or just doing what they were taught as kids? I think not always :wink: We're all nowhere near perfect and some people are unluckier than others.
I am really happy there are services here; in many parts of the world childred are left to die in orphanages or on the street.
Ever seen 'the dying rooms'?.
But anyway; we are paying for it collectively; so there should be a high quality of care and it should be more of a priority.


----------



## LJA (Aug 1, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> My sister is a social worker in Foster care/Adoption. Previously, she worked in Protective Services. You would not believe that horrors that she has witnessed and had to deal with. Let's leave it at she is very comfortable testifying in a courtroom.
> 
> Her exhusband told me that it would take hours each night for her to decompress. Social workers are often burdened with heavy caseloads, frequently fight redtape and work within strictly set guidelines.
> 
> ...




I dont know how people do that job...or animal cruety jobs.  My hat's off to 'em.  I'd go home and bawl every night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> heyjude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me either , I could not do it . I totally admire the people that work in those fields .

Kitn


----------



## Deda (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: well my opinion is*



			
				odenflagship said:
			
		

> Hope this doesn't anger anyone but I feel that it's actually pretty sad that we have to rely on the government to raise children for us and that people can't take care of their own...



I agree on so many levels.


----------



## carebear (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: well my opinion is*



			
				Deda said:
			
		

> odenflagship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is very sad, but unfortunately that's how it's evolved... if you can figure out how to devolve it into communities taking care of the members I'd gladly climb on board.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 2, 2009)

I worked as a social worker for 6 years, mainly working with homeless teens, early school leavers, young kids with no one at home that would be able to teach them a better way to live.
Very sad situations. 
I eventually ventured into working as an employment consultant but still with a heavy caseload of early school leavers, my main goal was to try to get them to finish some of their education. It's hard when the parents, if they're around, don't really give a hoot what they do, as long as they're out of the way.
I took my maternity leave when I had Charlotte, and it was so nice not to have to come home from work and worry about people. I would come home to my own family and be thinking about the kids that i'd seen through the day, where were they? where they cold? where they fed?
It was so sad. I can't go back to it, far too much emotionally draining for me.
I'd rather be a garbage collector than deal with all that again. But that doesn't mean it's not happening. Very very sad.


----------

